# E-mail



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Everytime somebody replies to a thread i have posted i get an e-mail,please please how do i turn this off.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*edit email*



Captain Leaky said:


> Everytime somebody replies to a thread i have posted i get an e-mail,please please how do i turn this off.



Haha, we're driving you mad are we??

OK
Go to user CP left hand side under the flags and click
Go to left hand menu and find settings and options
click on edit options
Look at the second option on the new page called messaging and notification and find Default Thread Subscription Mode
Click on no email notification on the drop down menu

BUT, don't forget to look and see if there are any replies if you post a new thread!


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers Pesky.

Peace at last.

Dont worry i will not miss a reply.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Haha, we're driving you mad are we??
> 
> OK
> Go to user CP left hand side under the flags and click
> ...


Been trying that for days and I'm still getting e-mail notification.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> Been trying that for days and I'm still getting e-mail notification.


I'll let admin know for you


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'll let admin know for you


Thanks old thing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> Thanks old thing!


not so much of the old 












or I might just have to call you baldy......................look it up if you don't speak spanish


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not so much of the old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do....and I'm not!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> I do....and I'm not!!


did you get it sorted?


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> did you get it sorted?


Think so! Haven't received any more notifications. Had to delete the threads I was subscribed to.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Im also still getting e-mails.l


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> Im also still getting e-mails.l


have you done what pesky wesky said?


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes but i havent deleted the threads Im subscribed to like the other said he has done.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> Yes but i havent deleted the threads Im subscribed to like the other said he has done.


try that

you can always re-subscribe to the important ones


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> try that
> 
> you can always re-subscribe to the important ones


I would if i knew how,let me have look at that and if i cant do it i will get back to you,im rubbish with computers, your lucky im here at all or maybe not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> I would if i knew how,let me have look at that and if i cant do it i will get back to you,im rubbish with computers, your lucky im here at all or maybe not.


OK

go to* UserCP *at the top of the page

go down the control panel until you get to* Subscribed threads*

click on *List Subscriptions*

you'll then see everything you're subscribed to

click the little box on the right of each thread title

there's a drop down menu below them

select *delete subscription*

hit GO

y......... Roberto es tu tío (must work out who I nicked that from & say thanks!)


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

i just marked the email as spam, did the trick.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobbylennox said:


> i just marked the email as spam, did the trick.


but now you won't get the important stuff...............


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

i'll be on regularly anyway in the time leading us to us moving and once we get there, this place will be invaluable so i'll hopefully not miss anything important.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> OK
> 
> go to* UserCP *at the top of the page
> 
> ...


Thank you.

*****s su tia Shortened word for Francis su tia


----------

